# BCS pivo vs piva



## Bosta

I thought the word for beer was pivo and therefore 2 beers would be dva piva.

I'm just watching a film set in Sarajevo (Duhovi Sarajeva) and in it a few times the characters ask for 2 beers by saying 'dvije pive'.

I've just checked my dictionary and it gives 'beer' as either 'pivo (n)' or 'piva (f)'. I never realised that!

Which of the variations is most commonly used and where? Pivo or Piva?

Thanks


----------



## kloie

I never heard of piva being used for just one beer unless it is said of beer,(a glass of beer),but i wonder what natives have to say.


----------



## Duya

_Píva_ (f) is colloquial, typical for Bosnia; somewhat endearing. I'm surprised that dictionaries record it as a standard variety; I'd say that it has a similar status as e.g. English _ain't_.


----------



## DenisBiH

Duya said:


> _Píva_ (f) is colloquial, typical for Bosnia; somewhat endearing. I'm surprised that dictionaries record it as a standard variety; I'd say that it has a similar status as e.g. English _ain't_.




Yes, _piva_ being colloquial was my first thought also. But there are some instances where I'd still use _pivo_ even colloquially.

_Daj mi dvije pive. _

But:

_Tamo ti ima dobro točeno crno pivo.

_Also, when explicitly stating brands I would use or rather imply _pivo_:

_Daj mi jedno Sarajevsko._

Perhaps _piva_ is used more in the sense of "a bottle/can of beer"?


----------



## Bosta

Thank you. Useful and interesting.


----------



## xpictianoc

Ja prilično često čujem _pivce_ npr: _daj nam po jednom pivcu_. Ali to je deminutiv.


----------



## VelikiMag

xpictianoc said:


> Ja prilično često čujem _pivce_ npr: _daj nam po jedno_m_ pivce_. Ali to je deminutiv.


A jesi li možda nekad čuo: _Daj nam po jedno vopi? _


----------



## Duya

xpictianoc said:


> Ja prilično često čujem _pivce_ npr: _daj nam po jednom pivce_. Ali to je deminutiv.



Ovde bi morao akuzativ, u pitanju je pravi objekat od _dati_ (bez obzira na _po_). Postoji i konstrukcija sa lokativom, ali je žargonska i znači nešto drugo:

_Nakon piva, dali su [mu ga] po rakiji._

Tj. intenzivno su se bavili nečim (rakijom, ovde).

U Srbiji se čuje i "pivkan". Muškarci izgleda imaju potrebu da tepaju svom pivu.


----------



## DenisBiH

Duya said:


> U Srbiji se čuje i "pivkan". Muškarci izgleda imaju potrebu da tepaju svom pivu.




Ja znam i za _pivkara_. 

Evo šta pretraga po gugletu nađe. 



> a postoji i jos zesci izraz-_pivkara_
> to nije samo tepanje kao kod _pive_
> to je visok stepen intimnosti sa doticnim picem


----------

